# How to Convince your parents to allow you to purchase new puzzles?



## NinjaLamprey (Feb 4, 2011)

Obviously this thread is dedicated to how to convince your parents to allow you to purchase twisty puzzles.

My mom is very againt my purchasing any puzzle. She says they are a waste of time and money.

Fortunatly, my dad is okay with it, but not my mom. 

So to start out the thread, what can one do to convince his parents otherwise?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ple-(Especially-Parents)-To-buy-cubes-for-you


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like you need to focus on your dad. If hes a good dad, he will help you buy it behind your mothers back


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 4, 2011)

1: Save up money.
2: Go and buy a Visa gift card.
3: Open Paypal acount and load gift card onto Paypal.
4: Purchase cubes from a site that accept Paypal transactions.
5: ???
6: Profit.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 4, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> 1: Save up money.
> 2: Go and buy a Visa gift card.
> 3: Open Paypal acount and load gift card onto Paypal.
> 4: Purchase cubes from a site that accept Paypal transactions.
> ...



You can use a Visa Gift Card to purchase something with Paypal?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, Visa gift card=credit card with maximum limit of whatever it says on the gift card


----------



## Magix (Feb 6, 2011)

You need to be +18 to do that probably and from the OP I assume he's a minor.

What you could do is just save up 10 dollars or whatever, then make a paypal account, get someone you know to send 10 dollars to your paypal account, and give them the 10 dollars back in real life. 

No age verification and stuff needed. 

As for your question, my money is my money, I do whatever I want with it. Just tell your mom that this is something that actually forces you to think, unlike the video games you would otherwise buy.
Kids spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on shooting people in the face on FPS's and MMORPG's. Solving twisty puzzles is a lot more.. sophisticated form of entertainment, if your mother can't understand that, well.. I feel sorry for you. lol

Though yeah, I can understand where she'd have a problem if you have like 4 3x3's and want to buy another one, because it seems kind of pointless.


----------



## emolover (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh... you have that kind of mom. My friend is in the same situation as you. What he does is whenever I order he orders with me. In fact a lot of my friends do that with me, its not necessarily that there parents dont like that cubing, it just that it saves money on shiping.

But there might be a problem with that. A lot of people say they dont have cubing friends(noobs) so this might not be an option for you.

Also a really good argument for when she says its a waste of time, you could say to her "And you TV watching is a good use of time?" or "would you rather me rot my brains out by playing video games?" or "cubing makes you think will doing so, thus making it a good use of time". Thats what I said to my parents and they were satisfied with the statements and arguments I made. Spelling


----------



## tertius (Feb 6, 2011)

Magix said:


> You need to be +18 to do that probably and from the OP I assume he's a minor.
> 
> What you could do is just save up 10 dollars or whatever, then make a paypal account, get someone you know to send 10 dollars to your paypal account, and give them the 10 dollars back in real life.
> 
> ...



I was unaware you needed to be 18 to buy a gift card....

While I like both, I do not find FPS's to be less sophisticated than twisty puzzles. With a FPS you opponent is a human, who thinks and acts with motives. My cube does not think and does not change cases in the middle of my solve. In my particular case, FPS's has real world application that I use on a daily basis. My cube, not so much. 

Not too many people can say that the cube has saved their life, FPS's have saved mine.


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 6, 2011)

Magix said:


> Just tell your mom that this is something that actually forces you to think, unlike the video games you would otherwise buy.
> Kids spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on shooting people in the face on FPS's and MMORPG's. Solving twisty puzzles is a lot more.. sophisticated form of entertainment, if your mother can't understand that, well.. I feel sorry for you. lol


 
Pretentious opinion is pretentious.

Also, doing a friedrich solve [EDIT: also a 4x4/5x5/6x6/7x7/2x2/BLD/etc. solve] makes me think a lot less than I'd do playing WoW for example (I used played WoW alot). Point is, I disagree.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

here's how I convince my parents:

Me: I think I'm gonna buy a ___
Mom/Dad: Ok


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't ask you mom, just say "Hey mom, Ima order some cubes, kay?"


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2011)

My parents are dead, you insensitive clod!


----------



## Dylan (Feb 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> My parents are dead, you insensitive clod!


 Really i thought you stayed at thier house when you went into manchester?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> My parents are dead, you insensitive clod!


 
I bet she's a pushover.


----------



## Vishal (Feb 6, 2011)

Are your parents education oriented? If you tell them that having state, national or world records would look good on a college application.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 7, 2011)

Magix said:


> You need to be +18 to do that probably and from the OP I assume he's a minor.



No you don't. I've used and purchased these cards at the age of 16 and have had no problems.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 7, 2011)

guilt them into it of course. That's how I got my 4x4 =P


----------



## ianography (Feb 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> guilt them into it of course. That's how I got my 4x4 =P


 
did they buy it for you?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> did they buy it for you?


 
haha, ya. All I had was the Qj 4x4 which stinks. Guilt is the key to everything


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> haha, ya. All I had was the Qj 4x4 which stinks. Guilt is the key to everything


1.You're too young to be making videos on youtube.
2.Why do you have/need a freaking 720p camera?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> 1.You're too young to be making videos on youtube.
> 2.Why do you have/need a freaking 720p camera?


1. Says who?
2. Why not?

I have a 1080i camera that was given to me from one of my parents millionaire friend who who was amazed that I could solve the rubik's cube. (Treated me to a very expensive restaurant and such)


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 1. Says who?


Says youtube:


Youtube terms of use said:


> In any case, you affirm that you are over the age of 13, as the Service is not intended for children under 13. If you are under 13 years of age, then please do not use the Service. There are lots of other great web sites for you. Talk to your parents about what sites are appropriate for you.





Cool Frog said:


> 2. Why not?
> 
> I have a *1080i* camera that was given to me from one of my parents millionaire friend who who was amazed that I could solve the rubik's cube. (Treated me to a very expensive restaurant and such)


1080i? That must be really high-tech. What I'm trying to say is that he obviously doesn't need one.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's what I say.

*walk up to mom or dad*
"I owe you $__."
*walk away*


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Says youtube:
> 
> 
> 1080i? That must be really high-tech. What I'm trying to say is that he obviously doesn't need one.


 Not intended, Doesn't say he can't use it.
1080p>1080i>720p>720i


----------



## Innocence (Feb 7, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Says youtube:
> 
> 
> 1080i? That must be really high-tech. What I'm trying to say is that he obviously doesn't need one.


 
Because it's definitely your job to catch out all the under 13s using Youtube, as Youtube clearly cares. Incidentally, you DO have proof that this guy is under 13?

I agree though, James Cameron didn't really need all that expensive 3D equipment for Avatar, a 320p camera would have worked just fine.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 7, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> 1.You're too young to be making videos on youtube.
> 2.Why do you have/need a freaking 720p camera?


 
It isn't, I just render it in Windows Movie Maker so it is. It's a standard Definition Camera that I got for Christmas.


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 7, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It isn't, I just render it in Windows Movie Maker so it is. It's a standard Definition Camera that I got for Christmas.


Cool story bro.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 7, 2011)

Either suck up a lot or convince them cubing is beneficial. My parents are against buying cubes too but I usually just guilt my dad into it. Or, if you have a friend who cubes and is able to buy cubes see if you can give them money to buy cubes for you. Good luck


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 7, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Because it's definitely your job to catch out all the under 13s using Youtube, as Youtube clearly cares. Incidentally, you DO have proof that this guy is under 13?
> 
> I agree though, James Cameron didn't really need all that expensive 3D equipment for Avatar, a 320p camera would have worked just fine.


Lol. I'm just pointing something out.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 7, 2011)

I used to ask my mom all the time but since she's so obnoxiously against cubing I'm thinking about creating my own Paypal account. Anybody know if I can just use the Visa gift cards I mentioned before with sites such as cubedepot.com or puzzleaddictions.com or do I need to use it with a Paypal account?


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 7, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I used to ask my mom all the time but since she's so obnoxiously against cubing I'm thinking about creating my own Paypal account. Anybody know if I can just use the Visa gift cards I mentioned before with sites such as cubedepot.com or puzzleaddictions.com or do I need to use it with a Paypal account?



Yes, you can use them. I used one for cubedepot/speedcubeshop/ebay and such. No problems at all. You can use it paypal.


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2011)

OP: Just ask for it as a gift on your birthday's or christmas


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I actually pay my mom in cash, the she gives me her credit card, and I use the amount of cash I gave her. 

Can someone explain to me what paypal is. I never use it, and when I try to see what it is, all it says is "It's the safer way to pay". How? Do I still pay with a credit card?


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 7, 2011)

Threaten to call child protective services and claim you were abused.


----------



## Magix (Feb 7, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Well, I actually pay my mom in cash, the she gives me her credit card, and I use the amount of cash I gave her.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what paypal is. I never use it, and when I try to see what it is, all it says is "It's the safer way to pay". How? Do I still pay with a credit card?


 
Basically you link your credit card to your paypal and you can make payments through paypal, without giving other companies your credit card info.

You can also receive payments from other people and use that money to make payments, without having a credit card in the first place.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 7, 2011)

I really like the thread since i have a similar problem. And i like it even more when i saw the title has a punctuation.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> 1: Save up money.
> 2: Go and buy a Visa gift card.
> 3: Open Paypal acount and load gift card onto Paypal.
> 4: Purchase cubes from a site that accept Paypal transactions.
> ...



Fixed


----------

